# Professor Chow Video



## John Bishop (Mar 18, 2004)

I have now posted on my website, a short video clip of Prof. Chow giving a demo at Ralph Castro's 1982 "California Karate Championships". Even though Prof. Chow was 68 years old at the time, he is still very impressive in this video.
I want to thank Prof. Eugene Sedeno for providing this important piece of American martial arts history.




http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/professor_chow.html


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 18, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> I have now posted on my website, a short video clip of Prof. Chow giving a demo at Ralph Castro's 1982 "California Karate Championships". Even though Prof. Chow was 68 years old at the time, he is still very impressive in this video.
> I want to thank Prof. Eugene Sedeno for providing this important piece of American martial arts history.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sure you don't have more.
Sean


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 18, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Thank you, sure you don't have more.
> Sean



Not yet, but I'm working on it. And if I do get more, I will share it.


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2004)

very impressive for a man of that age! I hope I am just as skilled when I am 68!


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to post this video. Much appreciated!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 18, 2004)

Very cool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 18, 2004)

Awesome video.  I really appreciate the history he represents and feel reassured and reaffirmed regarding his place in our history.

 -Michael


----------



## Blindside (Mar 18, 2004)

Dang, I just hope I have that much hair.  68, wow.

Lamont


----------



## KempoSpirit (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi John, This is an awsome clip, since there is practically nothing visual you can get your hands on about the Professor!! Our teacher's teacher was Professor Cerio and his teacher was (who else) Professor Chow. The stories Prof. Cerio would tell about his training days with them are great.
For posterity sake (and as a gift to my teacher) is there any way I could get a copy of the ".wmv" file so I can write it to cd?? (Please!)
Sincerely!
Jeff Davis


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 20, 2004)

Awsome!! Many thanks for posting the link


----------



## Karazenpo (Mar 20, 2004)

KempoSpirit said:
			
		

> Hi John, This is an awsome clip, since there is practically nothing visual you can get your hands on about the Professor!! Our teacher's teacher was Professor Cerio and his teacher was (who else) Professor Chow. The stories Prof. Cerio would tell about his training days with them are great.
> For posterity sake (and as a gift to my teacher) is there any way I could get a copy of the ".wmv" file so I can write it to cd?? (Please!)
> Sincerely!
> Jeff Davis



  Jeff, Here's a post I came across on the Kenponet you might enjoy. 


Response to Professor Chow Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the three people that I wanted to see footage of and had no idea if there was any to be seen. Thank You! The other two are James Mitose and Choki Motubu. I sincerely doubt any footage of Motubu exists, but would be curious to see if there's any on Mitose. Thank you again. ---Dan Weston

PS He reminded me of a cross between Parker and Cerio in the way he moved. Awesome!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link, video of Professor is indeed rare for most of us...


----------



## wisdomstrikes (May 2, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for the link. It is great to see him in action.
-wisdomstrikes


----------



## shane59101 (May 4, 2004)

i want to thank you for the video of Professor Chow i have been in Kara-Ho for 10 years and know how hard it is to find any info on him I was a real treat to see him in action thanks again


----------



## The Kai (May 5, 2004)

Thank you for posting the video clip, any more? (hadda ask).  Great performance, I wish I look like that when I am in my 60's (or 40's for that matter).

Todd


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 17, 2007)

I recently saw Professor Chow's "uke" (the one in the video) at the Professor William K.S. Chow Memorial (February 3rd) in the SF area. Yep, twenty plus years later I could tell the gentleman was the same guy but older. He's a student of Grandmaster Castro. (I didn't get a chance to go over and tell him that he's "famous"... I was too busy "working.")

BTW Thanks Mr. Bishop for sharing with us this bit of history - a short trip back in time to see "Thunderbolt"....


----------



## Tames D (Feb 17, 2007)

Chow has been an inspiration to me.


----------



## sealth (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the video.now i see where sgm parker got his speed


----------



## BigKiai (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, it was a pleasure to watch the video clips.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you John for posting the video
   In my MA history I never had the opportunity to see these kinds of videos...The only thing we had was an old picture of CHOW on the wall.  After a couple of years Villari had them all removed...Being the subservient student...always listening rather than speaking I never knew my roots until a few years ago....that was after being in this art for almost 25 years...

Again thank you for this and all the others that have been posted...truely a pleasure...
jeff


----------



## youngbraveheart (Oct 16, 2007)

...out of curiousity...are there videos of martial artists today or in the past that move and strike like Professor Chow did in the video clip on Mr. Bishop's website?


----------



## youngbraveheart (Nov 7, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> ...out of curiousity...are there videos of martial artists today or in the past that move and strike like Professor Chow did in the video clip on Mr. Bishop's website?



...so the uke throws left and right punches at "Thunderbolt"...here's my interpretation of what he does:

1. Professor Chow blocks the punches with his left inward block and left outward block
2. Professor Chow throws a right hand strike to the upper body followed by another right hand strike
3. He then throws a right open hand (uppercut) followed with a right elbow...

(I can't tell for sure how Professor Chow throws the first two right handed strikes...)

what do you see?


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Prof. Bishop for the link. Having strong roots in SKK, I can see glimmers of the art in Professor Chow's movements. It's very validating, and, well...exhilarating.


----------



## marlon (Nov 27, 2007)

any idea the name of the form that Prof. Chow presented?

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## GSJKCK (Sep 9, 2008)

Master Chun has recently posted a comment on our website about this form. Check it out!

http://www.chinesekempo.org/news.htm


----------

